# Verkaufe oder tausche Nokia 5800 gegen W705 oder W715



## Fiffi1984 (22. März 2009)

Hi.

Im Rahmen meines Handyvertrages bekomme ich demnächst das Nokia 5800 XPress Music. Schönes Ding mit Touchscreen, auch gut getestet, mir persönlich aber zu groß. Hätte gerne das Sony Ericsson W705, das bei o2 aber leider nicht angeboten wird.

Meine Frage: Möchte mir jemand das 5800 abkaufen? Würde es mit einem kleinen Bargeld-Austausch (5800 ist etwas mehr Wert als das W705) auch gegen das W705 tauschen...


Zur Nor verkauf ichs halt bei Ebay, aber hier ists einfacher...


Grüße, Fiffi


----------



## Fiffi1984 (26. März 2009)

Fiffi1984 am 22.03.2009 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Im Rahmen meines Handyvertrages bekomme ich demnächst das Nokia 5800 XPress Music. Schönes Ding mit Touchscreen, auch gut getestet, mir persönlich aber zu groß. Hätte gerne das Sony Ericsson W705, das bei o2 aber leider nicht angeboten wird.
> 
> ...



*push*


----------



## Fiffi1984 (1. April 2009)

Fiffi1984 am 26.03.2009 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Fiffi1984 am 22.03.2009 15:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Keiner?


----------



## rust (13. April 2009)

Fiffi1984 am 07.04.2009 08:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Fiffi1984 am 01.04.2009 15:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hast pn


----------



## Fiffi1984 (21. April 2009)

Servus.

Angebot ist noch bzw. wieder aktuell, falls Rust das Handy doch nicht will.

Ich verkaufe ein nagelneues Nokia 5800, originalverpackt mit allem drum und dran.
Preisvorschläge von Euch. Würde auch einen "PCG-Freundschaftspreis" machen. Will nicht groß Gewinn machen, wenn die Kohle für das W705 und den Versand reicht, dann solls gut sein.

Wer hat Interesse?


----------



## Fiffi1984 (22. April 2009)

*closed*

Ein Kumpel hats mir spontan abgekauft.


----------

